# TV for SQ?



## yot (30 Jun 2005)

I am going to Shilo for SQ from Vancouver in July. I just wonder, can we use the TV instead of the webbing?


----------



## swanita (2 Jul 2005)

What does your joining instructions and kit list say? Refer to that and if nothing else, bring both.


----------



## Troopasaurus (2 Jul 2005)

I asked this question when i went to get my joining instructions; i was told to bring the latest issued kit but if possible bring both.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2005)

You absolutley do not need both. If you've been issued the TV, that's what you bring. You shouldn't have both anyway, as the instruction was to turn in your web gear for the TV.

For the rest of you,
Your both Privates with no, or next to no, training. You have no experience on Course loading procedures. Stay in your lanes and only speak to that which you know. Your educated (?) guesses will only end up landing people in shit.


----------



## swanita (3 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You absolutley do not need both. If you've been issued the TV, that's what you bring. You shouldn't have both anyway, as the instruction was to turn in your web gear for the TV.
> 
> For the rest of you,
> Your both Privates with no, or next to no, training. You have no experience on Course loading procedures. Stay in your lanes and only speak to that which you know. Your educated (?) guesses will only end up landing people in crap.



Actually, we WEREN'T told to turn in our web gear yet.  We were told to keep on to it for now.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2005)

swanita said:
			
		

> Actually, we WEREN'T told to turn in our web gear yet.   We were told to keep on to it for now.



Then you would be the exception, not the norm.


----------

